# best heavy duty fabric to make patches



## davidd808 (Dec 15, 2009)

Hi wanted to know what is the best material to use in making patches for jacket backs for motorcycle clubs.also where can i buy fabric by the roll that looks like embroidery. I know colman sells embroidery fabric, any others?


----------



## propsuper (Mar 23, 2008)

Ck out Gunold embroidery supply and Twill USA


----------

